

First RFC draft: The Transport Layer Security (TLS) Protocol Version 1.3 - arunc
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-tls-rfc5246-bis-00

======
wbl
Note that at this point this is just a copy of TLS 1.2. None of the issues
with TLS 1.2 have been fixed yet. Check back when stuff starts getting done.

